# Hamilton 505 Regulator Reattachment-For Paul



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

I recently purchased a nice Hamilton Everest, but the regulator is not attached to the hairspring. Rene informed me that it is a simple fix and my local watch maker can fix it fast rather than sending it to the UK or California.I'll be going to see one tomorrow. Question for Paul....do you usually remove the shunt bridge or loosen the balance bridge when you reattach the forked end of a 505 regulator over a hairspring? Which method is the safer way to do it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ted, I'd normally remove the shunt bridge, hook the spring back into place between the regulator forks and then replace the shunt bridge. But do make sure your guy is careful doing this --- you don't want to end up with a damaged coil.

Even to replace the shunt bridge, you sometimes have to loosen the balance **** screw. There is often very little clearance between the ends of the regulator fork and the shunt bridge.

Good luck!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This forum s/w needs to allow the use of the word C O C K ....instead of it turning it into ****

We're a watch forum...the word is valid and proper.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

True, there are loads of occasions when C ock is the most appropriate word...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Agreed Jason, especially when I c*ock it up! :lol:

I think J8erk is also on the banned list? **** - if it don't print it is! 

So if I want to **** my **** balance to the left or the right - - - -


----------

